# No CS check, yet



## unsure63 (Apr 5, 2012)

Last month, we had a Temporary Orders hearing and I am supposed to get my first support check on July 1. It has been two weeks since the order and I have been anticipating getting the check, today, since the 1st is on Sunday and he got paid, today. No check, yet, and it's Friday evening. I've been waiting for a call back from my attorney. What would you do? Am I wrong to expect it, today?

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Really he has until the 1st to produce the check. Legally you can't say much unless it's the 2nd of July and you still don't have a check. It's then contempt of court.


----------



## unsure63 (Apr 5, 2012)

He doesn't give it to me, directly. He was ordered to bring it to his attorney's office and then my attorney's office was to get it there and notify me when they had it. Too bad my attorney hasn't contacted me to let me know what's going on. I'm a stay at home mom who just got a part time job but won't get paid for two weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Often times when due dates fall on a Sunday or a recognized holiday where banks will be closed, the due date is considered the next business day following the Sunday or holiday.


----------



## Lynn79 (May 25, 2012)

I know how you feel. my stbxh was ordered to pay June 1st, but didn't until the 21st. it's very frustrating. I'm waiting so I can file for divorce. Once I have that money, I'm going to get this thing ended.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Lynn79 said:


> I know how you feel. my stbxh was ordered to pay June 1st, but didn't until the 21st. it's very frustrating. I'm waiting so I can file for divorce. Once I have that money, I'm going to get this thing ended.


Using the child support money to file for the divorce?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Using the child support money to file for the divorce?


Or, perhaps since she's had to use her own money for food and shelter, the child support check will enable her to use her own money to file. Really, that's is entirely none of our business.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

when i went through my divorce, i didn't get child support for almost 2 months! i'd call him and claimed it was coming out of his check. i called FOC and i would get a different bs excuse depending on who i talked to. it was a joke. even now, i get his tax return because he fell behind for a while and that takes up to 6 months for me to get.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Or, perhaps since she's had to use her own money for food and shelter, the child support check will enable her to use her own money to file. Really, that's is entirely none of our business.


Thanks lamaga for the realaity check. You are right of course. You have seen a bit of what I am going through, and so I am a bit sensitive to this subject.

...hand appropriately smacked...


----------



## Lynn79 (May 25, 2012)

I understand the confusion on filing, but I have been taking care of living expenses on my own and he won't file. We've been trying to get him to, but he refuses. He also makes it very known that I can give the kids to him if it's "too much for me." 

A little history:

He was abusive and has now turned to abusing the kids during visitation. I have to get it into district court before they will change the visitation set up because of his behavior. The sooner I can file, the better for the kids.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Lynn79 said:


> I understand the confusion on filing, but I have been taking care of living expenses on my own and he won't file. We've been trying to get him to, but he refuses. He also makes it very known that I can give the kids to him if it's "too much for me."
> 
> A little history:
> 
> He was abusive and has now turned to abusing the kids during visitation. I have to get it into district court before they will change the visitation set up because of his behavior. The sooner I can file, the better for the kids.


My situation is very different than yours. There is no adultry or abuse. During my seperation, I have supported 100% and have not witheld any money at all. She is demanding over 80% of my check with leaves me with between $1000 and $1200 per month to live on, including a $420/month student loan payment. She is a SAHM making no effort to find employment. She is the one who asked for divorce. That is why I am a bit sensitive.

I apologize for the pointedness of my question, and I truly do understand what you have explained here. I should not have projected my sensitivity onto your situation. I'm sorry.

Now, he has become abusive with the kids, and he was abusive towards you? Not cool. You have to file right away. Is there any option for an emergency order or anything to get them out of the sitation?


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

I never received the child support that was ordered. Over 17 years, I went to court numerous times, and he was ordered to pay a measly 175 dollars a month over and over but he never did. I finally gave up on the system. I was forced to raise my son on my earnings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lynn79 (May 25, 2012)

Tennisstar - that was how it was with my mother. I don't depend on it, but am having a hard time with work stuff right now. I have my own money and it pays the bare min of bills, but there are other things the kids need like clothes and such. Makes it hard. 

Samy - I wasn't offended by your comments at all. It does sound bad when I don't explain the situation. I had no control over what the child support was. I want to save it for the kids needs like I should be, but he just has an attitude about the money. None of the other stuff seems to matter to him. He wants me to send money for the kids when they visit and he continually tells them things that makes them upset. All that the judge does is say don't do that. I have to get it moved to the other court. 

It took me 5 hrs to get them settled down after their last visit. I have them in IC and everything, but he knows it hurts me to see them like that and that's why he does it.


----------

